# 40 Already???



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No Nursing Home for Me

About 2 years ago we were on a cruise through the western Mediterranean aboard a Carnival liner. At dinner we noticed an elderly lady sitting alone along the rail of the grand stairway in the main dining room. I also noticed that all the staff, ships officers, waiters, busboys, etc., all seemed very familiar with this lady. I asked our waiter who the lady was, expecting to be told that she owned the line,but he said he only knew that she had been on board for the last four cruises, back-to-back.

As we left the dining room one evening I caught her eye and stopped to say hello. We chatted and I said, "I understand you've been on this ship for the last four cruises". She replied, "Yes, that's true." I stated, "I don't understand" and she replied, without a pause, "It's cheaper than a nursing home".

So, there will be no nursing home in my future. When I get old and feeble, I am going to get on a Carnival Cruise Ship. The average cost for a nursing home is $200 per day. I have checked on reservations on a Carnival and I can get a long term discount and senior discount price of $135 per day. That leaves $65 a day for:

1. Gratuities which will only be $10 per day.

2. I will have as many as 10 meals a day if I can waddle to the restaurant, or I can have room service (which means I can have breakfast-in-bed every day of the week).

3. Carnival has as many as three swimming pools, a workout room, free washers and dryers, and shows every night.

4. They have free toothpaste and razors, and free soap and shampoo.

5. They will even treat you like a customer, not a patient. An extra $5 worth of tips will have the entire staff scrambling to help you.

6. I will get to meet new people every 7 or 14 days.

7. T.V. broken? Light bulb need changing? Need to have the mattress replaced? No Problem! They will fix everything and apologize for your inconvenience.

8. Clean sheets and towels every day, and you don't even have to ask for them.

9. If you fall in the nursing home and break a hip you are on Medicare; if you fall and break a hip on the Carnival ship they will upgrade you to a suite for the rest of your life.

Now hold on for the best: Do you want to see South America, the Panama Canal, Tahiti, Australia, New Zealand, Asia, or name where you want to go?

Carnival will have a ship ready to go. So don't look for me in a nursing home, just call shore to ship.

PS: And don't forget, when you die, they just dump you over the side -- at no charge.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> No Nursing Home for Me
> 
> About 2 years ago we were on a cruise through the western Mediterranean aboard a Carnival liner. At dinner we noticed an elderly lady sitting alone along the rail of the grand stairway in the main dining room. I also noticed that all the staff, ships officers, waiters, busboys, etc., all seemed very familiar with this lady. I asked our waiter who the lady was, expecting to be told that she owned the line,but he said he only knew that she had been on board for the last four cruises, back-to-back.
> 
> ...


That is where I am sending my Father.....

H96


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It all makes sence, and I loved the PS.









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Highlander96 said:


> That is where I am sending my Father.....
> H96
> [snapback]94584[/snapback]​


I'll send mine to meet him and they can whine & moan about the way of things, together, WAAAYYYYYY out at sea. See- that's why I really like this place .... together we resolve!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm going to have to remeber that when I get old.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood,

Sounds like a great idea. sunny Hadn't thought about something like that.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Outbackers retirement cruise line.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YES! Captns Vern & Jolly at the helm. I'll take the Org. Design (but I need a few Cruise Directors) - KB gets to be Burser!! Tim is in charge of music . We clearly have our emergency response teams ready (you guys figure out ranks...but I think we're gonna need a few more port-a-botes). You'll also need to prep. the Business Plan for engineering / mechanical stuff. The Captns & I will need to see that soon. I'm sure Doug can install the topside Port & S'board Conveyor Belts (no Poll needed - red & green req'd). Jolly runs the Maurgarita Bar ...... who have I left out? Oh yeah - someone's gotta find the ship...and its gotta be big enough to carry 40 - 50 OBs (maybe Thor can take that - - - they've got bloody HUGE car transporters up there!)

Whadjya say? I'm sure our member economists/CPAs can figure out the financing (okay - don't push them 'till end of April) and I'll bet Ghosty would do the paperwork and eliminate all liability from anyl possible angle......































Fantasies are good ....


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Wonder if they could make room for my mother-in-law?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

srlaws said:


> Wonder if they could make room for my mother-in-law?
> [snapback]94616[/snapback]​


She can go with Highlander's and my dad on their own cruise ship!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Works for me!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm in. Really.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is right up my alley









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sign me up...

It's cheaper, more fun and I get to see the world by water! Cool...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Forget about retirement. That is cheaper than some campgrounds









Thor


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Now we just need to find a home port and a few stops along the way with a Home Depot or Lowes or some such where we can keep the Mod-ing crew in supplies.
















Did someone say they saw a Menards???









Dreamtimers


----------

